# The Maltese is a "Messed Up Breed"



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I was on a debate board on Ivillage and someone claimed that a "well known" vet they had met at a dinner party said that the "maltese is one messed up breed"!

Has anyone ever heard this before? As far as I know Maltese have been diagnosed as one of the most gentle and mild mannered breeds there is? Could he be talking about seperation anxiety? Or was this person just lying...


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

I would want to know what he meant by "maltese is one messed up breed"! Health problems, behavior problems? I did alot of research on dogs before I decided on getting a maltese and I never did read that the "maltese is one messed up breed." As far as I am concerned Lacey and all other maltese I one of the best dogs that there are.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i dont think that vet is intelligent!! but i know that my dog trainer said that sprite and ellie are the best maltese she's met. she was like "the ones i meet are usually yappy and not trained at all". so MAYBE thats what the vet meant? cuz i dont think there are a lot of defects that a malt has, you know?


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

That could be a remark taken out of context. To me, a Maltese at its standard (size, coloring, weight, fur type, etc.) and bred properly with good genetics is an unmistakable breed. But puppymills, backyard breeders, careless owners and the like have added so many variations to the breed that those can be pretty "messed up" compared to the standard purebred Maltese.

Other than that, I can't imagine what that vet meant by that remark. Try saying that to any of us Maltese owners to our face!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Well that vet is obviously a jerk and if a maltese is any indication of what that vet deems a messed up breed i would adopt a million of them!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I think Maltese are about as far from messed up as you can get!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, how rude of that guy. I mean, it's one thing to just not like a certain breed, but it's another to say they are "messed up". I certainly wouldn't take my baby to him. :wacko:


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah I know!

It doesn't even sound professional! "Messed up breed" What kind of Veterinarian says that? I told that woman that most purebred dogs have their own genetic defects and diseases due to inbreeding, but aside from that Maltese is a gentle and happy breed.

I dunno, Just wanted to share with ya'll what some other people are saying about our babies!

We all know that MALTS ROCK!

Just yesterday I had my baby at the mall and about a dozen people commented on how well behaved she was and how calm and sweet. She was going to everybody! Everyone had to take her out of the carrier and hold her like a baby and she just looked back at me like "Mommy! You aren't leaving me with this person are you?" She even gave a few people kisses!


----------

